

Zero-config reverse proxies: HTTP  SPDY  0MQ - igrigorik
https://github.com/igrigorik/zeroconf-router

======
jrussbowman
I'm working on something similar here -
<https://github.com/joerussbowman/Scale0>

I'm still in the phase of documenting how I want it to work, trying to include
things like failover servers for the primary broker and a protocol for
applications to communicate with so it can tell backends to move to other
servers and such. I'm going for a fully service agnostic approach, which from
what I gather from your docs yours is too.

I'm also plugging in a LRU queue and a queue for waiting replies to route a
little more securely (response not in a wait queue, discard it).

I was just getting to the point of trying out some code to wrap my head around
everything when my schedule changed and I ran out of time to work on it. Going
on a vacation sometime soon and planning on spending some quality time on the
project then. Vacation will include no internet access so I got to do
something to keep my brain busy :)

Being able to add/remove workers without having to change a config is also one
of the pain points I'm trying to solve and was one of my first motivating
factors, glad to know I'm not the only one who wants to fix that.

------
prodigal_erik
HTTP is not a very expensive protocol. I still haven't seen a convincing
rationale for imposing a process boundary between the application server and
the HTTP stack.

------
bodhi
Would something similar* be possible using Nginx's scripting engine? When a
back-end comes online, it connects to an endpoint to notify Nginx that it has
come online, and this gets added to the proxy configuration. I wish I had the
time to find out for myself!

* to the title, as I haven't investigated the project carefully...

------
ruckusing
This is what Zed Shaw has been trying to achieve with his Mongrel2 project.

<http://mongrel2.org/home>

------
samuel1604
I usually disable zeroconfig/avahi stuff on linux servers when I set-up
them... finally I could find a use it on servers.

